# Possible $40,000 cap on 2nd Stimulus bill



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/shahar...ncome-eligibility-may-be-capped-at-40000/amp/
If this is put into place looks like I'll be on the outside looking in.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/shahar...ncome-eligibility-may-be-capped-at-40000/amp/
> If this is put into place looks like I'll be on the outside looking in.


No one in california would qualify. Unless of course they're already sucking money from the government.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

I will qualify

I think all Uber drivers will qualify


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No one in California would qualify. Unless of course they're already sucking money from the government.


Fixed it for you.

_"No one in Silicon Valley would qualify. Unless of course they're already sucking money from the government."_


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> _No one in Silicon Valley would qualify. Unless of course they're already sucking money from the government._
> 
> View attachment 483826


I'm surprised San Bernardino is lower than Sacramento but great pointz


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> _No one in Silicon Valley would qualify. Unless of course they're already sucking money from the government._
> 
> View attachment 483826


&#128523;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Me too, if that holds for 'joint' filings as well. S'ok people making < $40k need it a lot more.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

man so many big i mean big companies got hundreds of billions.

this gonna be panama papers watergate big once all the details are out

churches, rescue missions,non profits, even my man ice cubes big 3 leauge got loans, these are retired millionaires & cube gotta be worth half a billion by now, huge brands & chains its really disgusting

meanwhile im told every 2 weeks to check the status on my 1K with tier 2 support, on hold hours, hung up on by system, cant get thru, then the irs doesnt even have the ability to add a citizens direct deposit info they rather mail a check to an incorrect address than serve their citizens again with hour long holds, robots that offer no info, system that hangs up on you

meanwhile all the mom n pops, bars, restauraunts are only allowed 25% of capacity anyone whose ever owned or ran a business knows you cant profit like that, why open?

whole things disgusting



SHalester said:


> Me too, if that holds for 'joint' filings as well. S'ok people making < $40k need it a lot more.


50% of all workers who earned 40K or less LOST their jobs & they not coming back nor are they getting much help, they think 20 million jobs going to come back aug 1st lol

if they dont continue that 600 its gonna be anarchy out here

but woohoo, grossed 38K on uber so bring it


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Me too, if that holds for 'joint' filings as well. S'ok people making < $40k need it a lot more.


The current proposal was that the $40,000 was for individuals, $80,000 married.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> $80,000 married.


fine with me. they need it way way more than those making > $80k.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Servicing poor is profitable.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Adjusted gross earnings. Only on what you paid taxes for. Everyone in on demand services should qualify.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Just file for ppa as Uber and say your gonna give it to your drivers. Collect 100+ million and flee to non-extraditable country


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

akwunomy said:


> I will qualify
> 
> I think all Uber drivers will qualify


Only the bad ones.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

After deductions I will qualify, without them there no way I would. I think most rideshare drivers qualify because they deduct so much and end up with so low of income after deductions


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

akwunomy said:


> I will qualify
> 
> I think all Uber drivers will qualify


If Uber income is all you claim, every driver would qualify. Taxable income after mileage is $500 for the year? I don't think when an Uber driver does their taxes, the taxable income is over $40,000.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Adjusted gross earnings. Only on what you paid taxes for. Everyone in on demand services should qualify.


It doesn't really state that it's adjusted gross earnings. I'm assuming it's the black and white gross earnings you filed in 2019. 
I made 38,900 gross with my main job but I made 5500 with Uber which put me over 40K. I don't believe they will sit down and dissect 200 million 2019 tax returns to figure out the adjusted gross earnings.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Cdub2k said:


> It doesn't really state that it's adjusted gross earnings. I'm assuming it's the black and white gross earnings you filed in 2019.
> I made 38,900 gross with my main job but I made 5500 with Uber which put me over 40K. I don't believe they will sit down and dissect 200 million 2019 tax returns to figure out the adjusted gross earnings.


The eligibility for the stimulus checks sent out in the last few months was indeed based on AGI. It stands to reason
that any subsequent stimulus package would follow the same rules for eligibility. Since AGI on a tax return is the primary number for calculating tax due, it wouldn't require anyone having to "dissect 200 million 2019 tax returns to figure out the adjusted gross earnings.":wink:


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The eligibility for the stimulus checks sent out in the last few months was indeed based on AGI. It stands to reason
> that any subsequent stimulus package would follow the same rules for eligibility. Since AGI on a tax return is the primary number for calculating tax due, it wouldn't require anyone having to "dissect 200 million 2019 tax returns to figure out the adjusted gross earnings.":wink:


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I gotta review my tax return documents. I think I might be under 40K of they are using AGI.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/shahar...ncome-eligibility-may-be-capped-at-40000/amp/
> If this is put into place looks like I'll be on the outside looking in.


70% of individual Americans earn less than 50K. Majority will qualify..


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

No new stimulus for me. But then I don't need it either. My daughter sure could use it, even though she just started her first FT job after graduating in May. She didn't get any of the first, as she was a dependent on our 2019 return. And we got nothing for her because of her age. I fully believe more stimulus is needed badly, and it's right that it's more targeted.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Adjusted gross earnings. Only on what you paid taxes for. Everyone in on demand services should qualify.


Yup. After deductions most full time drivers earn below the $40k level and should get the next stimulus


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> Yup. After deductions most full time drivers earn below the $40k level and should get the next stimulus


Full time and my agi is waaaay below 40k, I could probably get food stamps for how low it is even though before deductions I make waay over 40k


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Yup. After deductions most full time drivers earn below the $40k level and should get the next stimulus


Depending on your filing status. Married filing jointly can easily put a driver on the outside looking in.


----------

